# Bewbs or Butts, what do you prefer? (safe for work)



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2014)

Pornhub Data Finally Tells Us If We Are A Country Of Ass Men Or Boob Men

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/butt-men-or-boob-men/


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2014)

I like money.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 14, 2014)

I like money too. And I like bewbs and ass. We should party.


----------



## P-E (Dec 14, 2014)

Boobs ass and money. That sounds like a strip club to me.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Dleg said:


> I like money too. And I like bewbs and ass. We should party.


no way. me too. We should definitely hang out.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 15, 2014)

I have bewbs and I like ass.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

maryannette said:


> I have bewbs and I like ass.




this just made me snort my frappachino all over the pile of invoices on my desk.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 15, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> Boobs ass and money. That sounds like a strip club to me.


I am game. Let's go!! Who is with us??


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Boobs ass and money. That sounds like a strip club to me.
> ...


I haven't been to one since I met my husband, I'm game


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2014)

EG, you met your husband at a strip club?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> EG, you met your husband at a strip club?




It might have been a pool hall... back in the early 2000's the way many girls dressed and acted when drunk, you couldn't tell


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Sounds like a good time.


this. now if I could only find my hot tub time machine...


----------



## BrewingAz_PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Both. The answer is both.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good time.
> ...




According to the newest trailer, it's set to go to the future.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 17, 2014)

I like both, as in my own and on others. Money is nice too :biggrin:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2014)

NakedOrangie said:


> *I like both, as in my own* and on others. Money is nice too :biggrin:


:GotPics:


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > *I like both, as in my own* and on others. Money is nice too :biggrin:
> ...




I do, but alas, they are NSFW :17:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

NakedOrangie said:


> I like both, as in my own and on others. Money is nice too :biggrin:




Sometimes, I like other's better than mine, but then I tell myself that the other persons are probably fake so it makes me feel better


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2014)

NakedOrangie said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > NakedOrangie said:
> ...


might I direct you to http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22466&amp;page=5#entry7248736 where such things are both permissible and encouraged.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > I like both, as in my own and on others. Money is nice too :biggrin:
> ...




Yes, I do this too! In California, there are never enough plastics running around...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 21, 2014)

NakedOrangie said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > NakedOrangie said:
> ...


Me and one other woman in my dept at work...I got much much butt, she got much much bewbs but I'm almost sure they are plastic. Between both of us, we got it covered.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2014)

Pics or its not true.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 21, 2014)

Squats can make your butt... books there isn't much you can do to change it without recarving.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2014)

Books?

LOL


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Pics or its not true.




Here you go.. me dressed up for New Year's eve last year.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2014)

^ fake


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah but she's so pretty, just what all girls are supposed to look like.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > I like both, as in my own and on others. Money is nice too :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2014)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Yeah but she's so pretty, just what all girls are supposed to look like.


But can she shake it shake it, like she's supposed to do?


----------

